# House Report: 4/22/13 - Two river monsters and 100 more white bass.



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Conditions: 69* degrees and sunny. Wind SSE @ 7mph. Sunset 8:22pm. Water clarity poor (<6inches). Ohio River levels high and falling.

Report: 
In light of Saturday's first skunking of the year, I set out on a quest to find some clear water which took me pretty far away from the city. I never found any...lol. I decided to hit a smaller creek hoping to find clear water upstream. There wasn't very much science behind my decision. I picked the creek because I saw this from the street and thought it was a good omen:









I hit the water around noon and my fishfinder was a ghost town. As I paddled upstream, however, I slowly but surely started seeing more hits. Fish were holding tightly to the bottom, which seems to be a trend with muddy/cold water. (Disregard that water temp, that was taken inside the hull of my kayak. I believe water temps were actually 58 degrees.) 










I got my first fish of the day one a gold blade bait. It seemed like a good idea with the muddy water and fish holding so tightly to the bottom:









I drifted over 3 huge blobs on my fishfinder and set the hook hard on my first true river monster of the day. It hit like a golf club smacking my lure which gave me high hopes that it was a barred-bass, but after an amazing leap and head thrash, I saw this toothy critter face to face:










I was fishing solo again, so that picture isn't the best. I wish you could see his belly as it was bigger than a softball, measuring 42 inches and weighing in at 18.2 pounds...a new PB. I paid the price, though, as I had to grab him by the snout to keep him from breaking my line. I had thick paddling gloves on but he still managed to give me a dozen nasty punctures in my thumb. I've never caught a gar that didn't make me bleed!








I licked my wounds and continued upstream, where I finally found some shallow water with a bit more visibility and a few deep holes. I caught a few white bass and smallies out of the pockets which were a welcomed sight after all of this week's rain. They seemed to be holding within the bottom 2 feet of the water column and hugging close to shore and submerged trees. Here are a few notables:

























I moved to a new location and found a very shallow riffle that dumped into a 10foot pool and there were more so many white bass piled up that I my fishfinder couldn't even register the bottom. I backed off of the hole and proceeded to throw everything in my tacklebox at them, trying to find a lure that one of them just wouldn't eat...and that never happened. I'll post a video or two of these ravenous beasts later on. I went 10 for 10 on a Spook Puppy which made for some great footage, 19 for 20 on an X-rap, 10 for 10 on a squarebill crank, 10 for 10 on a Kastmaster spoon, and then 48 for 48 on a Mepps inline spinner. They were all cookie-cutter images of this guy and the small fry above: 









I got a call from NITSUD and he met me out there with his fly rod and he whacked them with every cast as well. I borrowed it and caught my first morone on the fly which was cool. I'll post that later as I need to save some room for this next part of the story.

When we got bored of the whites, we ventured back downstream just before dark and picked up a few more whites and small hybrids/stripers along the way. I was trolling a 1/4 ounce jighead and a small Cotton Cordel shad. The jig went off on a suspected white bass or small hybrid, so I had to burn in my crankbait. In the process it went off as well with something huge so I was stuck in the dark battling two fish. I tried to work the double header but I was losing line to the second rod and getting tangled up quickly. I decided to cut my line on the first fish and focus on the big one. I was now engaged in battle with another river monster...and it was on my medium-light rod with 8 pound mono! 

Dustin saved the day and caught up to me with a headlamp. Had it not been for him, this fish never would have been landed. My poor rod was bent in half like a noodle and my reel was making horrible noises. How either of them did not break is beyond me. We both thought for sure it was a hybrid or striper as it was screaming drag and not wearing out. 20 minutes transpired before we caught a glimpse of it...a huge flash of silver and no stripes. -Not a bass, maybe it was a blue?...and the battle raged on. After another long bout with the fish, we both realized that it just wasn't budging. Dustin grabbed my net and I decided to make a final desperate pull on the fish to get him to the surface. Either something was going to snap, or the fish was coming up. He surfaced upside-down and Dustin was able to fit his head in my net as we both muttered expletives under our breath when we realized what it was...a 21 pound Silver (Asian) Carp. 








Not good... 

It was an interesting way to end the trip. We disposed of the fish and I informed the DNR this morning. I wonder how long before these things take over our waters and we have to dodge them in our kayaks and boats.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow... you are the first person that I "know" that caught a silver carp. Just out of curiosity can you say where you caught it without giving away spots? ie north of loveland, dayton etc... That is a big one. Ha! I have seen videos of them flying out of the water, would have made an interesting video having that thing *** you in the kayak!


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Dang Bro! I'd say you had a pretty good day.

You're gonna mount that Asian Carp on your wall arent you? 

You would...


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

That SUCKS!!!  

I'm more scared of them than the boogy man!  SERIOUSLY! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Great report, well except for the whole invasive species that is going to ruin fishing as we know it, thing.

It figures that if they were here you'd be the one to find them though.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

What did you do with the fish carcass? The ODNR will want DNA samples? 

I will not be able to sleep tonight. Visions of alien fish invading my honey holes will now haunt me forever.  


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Have there been any cases of these fishing completely ruining a fishery, like everyone is worried about? I know the Illinois River is loaded, but I&#8217;ve not actually heard how the other species are doing. As far as I know, the ecosystem hasn&#8217;t collapsed, but maybe it&#8217;s worse than I&#8217;ve heard. I don&#8217;t actually know anyone near there. A few years ago I figured out that the strange looking, spooky fish I was seeing in the freshwater canals in Florida were in fact Asian carp. The bass fishing is still quite good, and I can&#8217;t tell if the carp have had any real impact. But that&#8217;s why I&#8216;m asking. I&#8217;ve heard countless &#8220;the sky is falling&#8221; type of reports, but haven&#8217;t actually heard what has happened where these fish have been for a decade or more.


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

Leave it to House to catch a huge Asian carp, man that thing is ugly as sin...
From watching a video on Asian carp in the Mississippi and its smaller feeders being ruined for sport fishing. SO sucks to see one in these parts, with the size I have to think they are breeding around here. House did he hit your lure or was it fouled hooked?


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I think house should be going to the casino.


----------



## zuelkek (Jun 8, 2011)

The answer to M. Magis's good question seems to be a resounding, "Yes!" Asian carp will indeed fkup the ecosystem:

http://www.wbez.org/blogs/bez/2012-08/ecomyths-asian-carps-destructive-impact-ecosystem-101816

One good thing might be that our local rivers have a much richer plankton base than Lake Michigan because of the constant inflow of nutrients from falling leaves, feeder creeks, ag runoff, etc. So they might not get cleaned out. But any way you look at it, those things are very bad news.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> What did you do with the fish carcass? The ODNR will want DNA samples?
> I will not be able to sleep tonight. Visions of alien fish invading my honey holes will now haunt me forever.


Here are a few more pics. I contacted DNR via their online invasive species form with GPS coordinates to the carcass. I left them my cell number for more info but they probably haven't seen the report yet. Don't let the last picture fool you - I actually felt bad killing the fish as it really wasn't the smelly, slimy slob of a fish I had imagined. It just sucks that they ended up here in our waters. As to the location, SMB, I'd rather not say on here, I'll send you a PM. 






























and finally:








-GO BACK WHERE YOU CAME FROM!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Smittyfisher said:


> House did he hit your lure or was it fouled hooked?


I'm 90% certain I snagged it while trying to reel in my line. The hook actually popped free of the fish at one point of the fight and luckily it had rolled so it lodged back into its belly. That's why I couldn't tell what it was during the fight...it kept coming up upside-down. I should have noticed those beady-ass eyeballs staring at me.

Not to make light of the Asian carp situation, but watch this youtube video. It's pretty funny, although I hope it's not a glimpse of our future.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't feel bad for that shrek of a fish. I'd put every available blade I had in it. 

I believe it was Reflections that was looking for a location, thanks though. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Not good.......


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

HOUSE said:


> I'm 90% certain I snagged it while trying to reel in my line. The hook actually popped free of the fish at one point of the fight and luckily it had rolled so it lodged back into its belly. That's why I couldn't tell what it was during the fight...it kept coming up upside-down. I should have noticed those beady-ass eyeballs staring at me.
> 
> Not to make light of the Asian carp situation, but watch this youtube video. It's pretty funny, although I hope it's not a glimpse of our future.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7Vv1ylTZD4


dear lord, that was honestly one of the funniest videos i'v seen in a long time


----------



## fishmasterflex (Feb 25, 2008)

That sucks.... there goes the neighborhood

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice to see the helicopter knife put to good use.


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

Probably bringing back memories of surgery rotations, eh house?

On a more serious note: #^#$&^^ Asian carp


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

Damnit. The more I think about it, the more pissed I am getting. Big girl like that, got to be a breeder. Lets hope to hell she just migrated around here because the stiff competition on other parts of the rivers where they've over populated and there isn't a bunch that size hanging around breeding. 

I think that really just might have ruined my day. 

How deep did you catch that thing house? Do things hang out near the surface? Can I shoot them with my bow?


----------



## crazypoultry (May 18, 2009)

FishDoctor said:


> Damnit. The more I think about it, the more pissed I am getting. Big girl like that, got to be a breeder. Lets hope to hell she just migrated around here because the stiff competition on other parts of the rivers where they've over populated and there isn't a bunch that size hanging around breeding.
> 
> I think that really just might have ruined my day.
> 
> How deep did you catch that thing house? Do things hang out near the surface? Can I shoot them with my bow?


Bow fish/jumping carp. This sounds like an afternoon full of beer and fun to me

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

HOUSE said:


> I'm 90% certain I snagged it while trying to reel in my line. The hook actually popped free of the fish at one point of the fight and luckily it had rolled so it lodged back into its belly. That's why I couldn't tell what it was during the fight...it kept coming up upside-down. I should have noticed those beady-ass eyeballs staring at me.
> 
> Not to make light of the Asian carp situation, but watch this youtube video. It's pretty funny, although I hope it's not a glimpse of our future.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7Vv1ylTZD4


that will be me if asian carp ever get into the lakes i fish....even though some are electric motor only


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow, I know that its not a good thing but that is huge! You caught that way up a creek?
House, you should PM me the juicies. If they take hold here, I will find a way to eat them.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

house, once again dude....nice report and great day fishing....that is one ugly fish though...glad ya killed it!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

What a great trip. Makes you wonder what things are going to be like in ten years or so though doesn't it. Time to learn some stuff about these guys. I couldn't believe it when you said it looked even more like BA83's momma than that bluecat did...thats just wrong


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Holy crap... Silver Asian Carp.
Angler of the Year nod to whoever confirms the most kills...


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Good report, except for the Asian Carp part. There was one reported at the mouth of the GMR last year so this really isnt a shocker, really sucks though. 



deltaoscar said:


> Nice to see the helicopter knife put to good use.


LOL


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm surprised more of them haven't been pulled from the water down that way, because there have been a few landed here at Greenup Dam where I fish. Monsters! This one is a Big Head. Taken all the way to Moorehead at the KDNR and confirmed. 52 lbs


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

FishDoctor said:


> How deep did you catch that thing house? Do things hang out near the surface? Can I shoot them with my bow?


 
FishDoc you can shoot with your bow, check youtube there are tons of people doing it in Illinois. I was planning on trying it the first time I end up running my boat through a school of them. But watch out they can break your jaw while you are trying to shoot them. 

http://www.fieldandstream.com/photo...9/08/when-carp-attack?photo=6#node-1001334939


That would suck!


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Is that green knife a Mora?


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> What a great trip. Makes you wonder what things are going to be like in ten years or so though doesn't it. Time to learn some stuff about these guys. I couldn't believe it when you said it looked even more like BA83's momma than that bluecat did...thats just wrong


I hope you catch nothing but tiny bluegill for the rest of your life.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

oldstinkyguy said:


> What a great trip. Makes you wonder what things are going to be like in ten years or so though doesn't it. Time to learn some stuff about these guys. I couldn't believe it when you said it looked even more like BA83's momma than that bluecat did...thats just wrong


Hahaha! Classic!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## master of none (Mar 26, 2013)

had those damm things flying all over me. at reelfoot sucks they made their way here


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

kingofamberley said:


> Wow, I know that its not a good thing but that is huge! You caught that way up a creek?
> House, you should PM me the juicies. If they take hold here, I will find a way to eat them.


The guy from Kentucky Afield claims they're good to eat...


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

that sucks to see one that size in the OH. probably not much that can be done unless these fish become sought after for eating?? They've been here too long already


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

Found a good video for cleaning them from a good chef:


----------



## Bossman302 (Mar 20, 2012)

Can't Beat em? Eat em!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

BassAddict83 said:


> I hope you catch nothing but tiny bluegill for the rest of your life.


 thats awesome, Ive never had anyone put a curse on me before. You should have picked another curse tho, the fishing gods love me. They know I've driven a 1000 miles to fish by myself for a week, jumped in rivers on dark nights to follow fish, and fished in rain, sleet snow and hail. Ill probably drown or drop dead on the river still dirt poor but the fish gods favor the crazy and obsessed, just look at that crazy guy we both know fishing the Ohio river in flood in a kayak.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

some of the posts here..... especially the one with the fish with two knives to the head.....LOL... my throat hurts from laughing....
you did good, i bet that was one exciting fight, followed by a pretty big let down. glad you disposed of that invasive fish and notified the dnr..... wonder how they taste?


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

it's really a shame, makes you wonder how much biomatter that thing absorbs out of the ecosystem to be 21lbs in no time. all food that another gamefish could've enjoyed (even if it was a bit higher up on the foodchain).

if i recall correctly these things are zooplankton feeders. i heard once that 1 lb of beef requires 10 lbs of feed and it tends to be that way as you move up each rung on the food chain. fish are a little more 'economical' - i think farmed salmon do something like 5lbs of feed for 1lb of fish but still - these fish are so efficient at growing that they're the bane of our existence. it's really too bad white bass or (even better) striped bass don't feed and grow like that - part of it i'm sure is just because they feed on baitfish which are higher up the food chain. so if it takes 5lbs of zooplankton to make 1lb of baitfish and 5lbs of baitfish for one pound of striper, well, that's 10lbs of zooplankton for 1 lb of striper while Mr. Asian Carp is doing the work for half the price :/


----------

